# Casio Exilim



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now im a bit snookered, but my camera will no longer charge......put it in its desktop charger and all the functions (the pc ones) work fine, but it wont charge......the camera will work if its on the charger, so i know that its getting power to it....so is the battery shagged?


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> now im a bit snookered, but my camera will no longer charge......put it in its desktop charger and all the functions (the pc ones) work fine, but it wont charge......the camera will work if its on the charger, so i know that its getting power to it....so is the battery shagged?


YES!

I have the same issue with mine, one battery will take a charge, the other will not, try and charge the battery in a seperate charger (I have a car one) and see if that works.

Alternatively the "NP20" is available for a few quid online.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> now im a bit snookered, but my camera will no longer charge......put it in its desktop charger and all the functions (the pc ones) work fine, but it wont charge......the camera will work if its on the charger, so i know that its getting power to it....so is the battery shagged?


Sounds like the battery to me shawn - a quick google for your Exilim EXS880 shows batteries from Â£2  so worth getting one to check before any drastic action

Paul


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Sounds a common problem. The 710's exilim is so unreliable with its level of charge that it no longer gets used


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Luckily these batteries are now relatively cheap and seasy to find....should be able to get that rolling again for under Â£20 easy!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Luckily these batteries are now relatively cheap and seasy to find....should be able to get that rolling again for under Â£20 easy!


got one on its way as we speakemondo


----------

